
Beyonce, Jay-Z move to trademark Blue Ivy - noinput
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gossip/2012/02/blue-ivy-trademark-beyonce-jay-z.html
======
joejohnson
Maybe they only intend to trademark it so as to prevent others from using the
name and exploiting their child?

~~~
edge17
giving your kid a regular name is probably a way easier solution

